# Will his fur grow back?



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

I’m wondering will his fluffy tail and mane grow back? He used to have a lot of it but now it’s more sleeker I was thinking because of the shedding and the summer coat but now I’m wondering is it because of the neuter and he’ll stay naked forever?


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

What his fur used to be


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You'll have to wait and see. I know of two dogs that neutering did cause a less plush coat.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> You'll have to wait and see. I know of two dogs that neutering did cause a less plush coat.


I really hope not..


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> You'll have to wait and see. I know of two dogs that neutering did cause a less plush coat.


It makes no sense since he had a plush coat at 9 months but it was spring and he was neutered way before then so could it be effecting him now? Or is it a coincidence that summer is here and it’s much sleeker? I really hope the later


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

You'll have to wait until winter to see how much the undercoat fills in.My dogs don't fluff up fully until really cold weather from January onward.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> You'll have to wait until winter to see how much the undercoat fills in.My dogs don't fluff up fully until really cold weather from January onward.


Okay I’m so bad at waiting lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Worrying again?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kiki18 said:


> It makes no sense since he had a plush coat at 9 months but it was spring and he was neutered way before then so could it be effecting him now? Or is it a coincidence that summer is here and it’s much sleeker? I really hope the later


It makes 100% sense. Neutering affects a dog's hormones. Hormones affect hair growth and health in all species. Wait until you hit menopause and your hair thins.

So you will NOT know until his winter coat comes in. You will need to wait and see how it affects your dog. My intact dog looks naked right now after blowing his coat. It's just what happens.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Their coats change from season to season and from year to year.


----------



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

My GSD puts on a heavy, courser coat in the Winter. He looks heavier. Late Spring he molts the Winter coat and puts on a softer, lighter Summer coat. He looks leaner and his coat is nicer to look at and touch. He is just now finishing a molt, thank goodness.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> It makes 100% sense. Neutering affects a dog's hormones. Hormones affect hair growth and health in all species. Wait until you hit menopause and your hair thins


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> It makes 100% sense. Neutering affects a dog's hormones. Hormones affect hair growth and health in all species. Wait until you hit menopause and your hair thins.
> 
> So you will NOT know until his winter coat comes in. You will need to wait and see how it affects your dog. My intact dog looks naked right now after blowing his coat. It's just what happens.


But he this was way after he was neutered so how could it be effecting my him that’s what makes no sense or it’s just the summer coat


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

PNWBlue said:


> My GSD puts on a heavy, courser coat in the Winter. He looks heavier. Late Spring he molts the Winter coat and puts on a softer, lighter Summer coat. He looks leaner and his coat is nicer to look at and touch. He is just now finishing a molt, thank goodness.


Yeah I’m the opposite I like the plushier fluffy look but again I have a long haired cat


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> Their coats change from season to season and from year to year.


Does neuter effect that though like do they still get the bc winter coat? I don’t want him to become very short coated and thin that’s not his genes.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> Worrying again?


Yes unfortunately because I’m worried he’s growing backwards to look like 7 or 6 months again but that won’t make any sense since 10 months and 9 he looked show plush now his coat looks almost exactly like when he was 7 months that’s what I’m worried about I’m worried that my mom ruined our dog physically and mentally and he’ll have so many health issues and get hip dysplasia I didn’t have a say in the neuter I would have waited but my mom didn’t.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

He looks COMPLETELY normal and will very likely get a fluffier undercoat next winter and then do it all again. Stop worrying about his height, his weight, his ears, now his coat. Just train and enjoy him, great dog.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> It makes 100% sense. Neutering affects a dog's hormones. Hormones affect hair growth and health in all species. Wait until you hit menopause and your hair thins.
> 
> So you will NOT know until his winter coat comes in. You will need to wait and see how it affects your dog. My intact dog looks naked right now after blowing his coat. It's just what happens.


But he looked fine at 8, 9 ,10 months he had a fuller coat it’s just recently it became thinner and looks a bit leggy so how could the neuter be effecting him NOW at this age? That’s what i don’t get why didn’t it effect him back then? Im so confused 🫤 or it’s just a coincidence with summer


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

WNGD said:


> He looks COMPLETELY normal and will very likely get a fluffier undercoat next winter and then do it all again. Stop worrying about his height, his weight, his ears, now his coat. Just train and enjoy him, great dog.


Yes I am enjoying him I don’t why I keep going back and forth on this ugh.. I guess because it’s on the back of my mind doesn’t help I have ocd as well :/( getting treated )


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Kiki18 said:


> But he looked fine at 8, 9 ,10 months he had a fuller coat it’s just recently it became thinner and looks a bit leggy so how could the neuter be effecting him NOW at this age? That’s what i don’t get why didn’t it effect him back then? Im so confused 🫤 or it’s just a coincidence with summer


Because he will be growing until 18 months.
But his hormones were removed before puberty, so his growth is different, and the changes you see will occur until he reaches the age of maturity.
Dogs neutered early do not have as pronounced secondary sex characteristics, are taller, and their coats have a different texture.
The coat he HAD was produced earlier. The new one is growing in with his body the way it is after neutering.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Kiki18 said:


> But he this was way after he was neutered so how could it be effecting my him that’s what makes no sense or it’s just the summer coat


I think you're just seeing the difference between his winter and summer coats. There IS quite a difference - they need the fuller coat to keep them warm in winter!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> I think you're just seeing the difference between his winter and summer coats. There IS quite a difference - they need the fuller coat to keep them warm in winter!


This, too.
Also depends on climate.
My Canadian friends who visit say my dogs are bald.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

It also depends on where the dog lives. When I rescued Tasha from the streets, she obviously had been kept mostly outdoors. She spent most of her time lying by the front door where it was cooler, and her ears would get very pink inside, as they tried to cool her down by increasing blood flow to shed heat (jack rabbits do this too but this was the first time I'd seen it happen with a dog!)

And then shedding season hit...  The only good thing I can say about it is she never grew a coat that heavy again, as she was more of an indoor dog after that!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> Because he will be growing until 18 months.
> But his hormones were removed before puberty, so his growth is different, and the changes you see will occur until he reaches the age of maturity.
> Dogs neutered early do not have as pronounced secondary sex characteristics, are taller, and their coats have a different texture.
> The coat he HAD was produced earlier. The new one is growing in with his body the way it is after neutering.


He is pretty tall 29 inches when do they typically stop growing taller? Oh okay so this is his new coat? I thought it was just his summer coat Mabye a bit of both I don’t know I’ll wait and see, also of course I’m worried if he will mature or not? Do they still mature? Or would look like a 11 month old forever? And what are exactly the secondary sex characteristics? They don’t get it or they do but not very pronounced? I don’t know you tell me? I think he looks male but this is my first dog lol he isn’t heavy boned never was to begin with but his legs has gotten thinner and is this the result because of the neuter?


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> It also depends on where the dog lives. When I rescued Tasha from the streets, she obviously had been kept mostly outdoors. She spent most of her time lying by the front door where it was cooler, and her ears would get very pink inside, as they tried to cool her down by increasing blood flow to shed heat (jack rabbits do this too but this was the first time I'd seen it happen with a dog!)
> 
> And then shedding season hit...  The only good thing I can say about it is she never grew a coat that heavy again, as she was more of an indoor dog after that!


Ahh okay this probably will be Rex’s first winter adult coat as he was still growing his coat last winter and he is an indoor dog as well goes outside but doesn’t live outside


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> This, too.
> Also depends on climate.
> My Canadian friends who visit say my dogs are bald.


Can I come and visit and meet your bald dogs?


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> This, too.
> Also depends on climate.
> My Canadian friends who visit say my dogs are bald.


I don’t think they look bald at all! Lol they are beautiful just saw some pictures


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

you’ll just need to make peace with it until next winter - then you’ll know. For what it’s worth, I thought the long haired shepherds were the best before I got mine. I knew mine was stock coat and kept hoping it would get a little plush like his dad’s was. I’ve completely changed my opinion since then! I love the stock coat - shorter the better. I like seeing his muscles and imaginging him as an efficient minimalist who cares little for the frills of a beautiful long coat (anthropomorphisizing much??). Also in seeing how easily my opinion on the coat matter could change, it highlights that it’s not a big deal either way. It’s in my power to find reasons to like or loath my dog - that has nothing to do with the dog and everything to do with me.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sonny1984 said:


> you’ll just need to make peace with it until next winter - then you’ll know. For what it’s worth, I thought the long haired shepherds were the best before I got mine. I knew mine was stock coat and kept hoping it would get a little plush like his dad’s was. I’ve completely changed my opinion since then! I love the stock coat - shorter the better. I like seeing his muscles and imaginging him as an efficient minimalist who cares little for the frills of a beautiful long coat (anthropomorphisizing much??). Also in seeing how easily my opinion on the coat matter could change, it highlights that it’s not a big deal either way. It’s in my power to find reasons to like or loath my dog - that has nothing to do with the dog and everything to do with me.


Yeah I’ll wait and see why worry if you can’t change it. Very true he still looks great and of course is still a great dog, I do agree you can see muscle much more when they are sleeker I mean he’s still my big beautiful fuller coat or not ☺ Still got those huge paws I’m thinking he may never grow into his paws 😂


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> Because he will be growing until 18 months.
> But his hormones were removed before puberty, so his growth is different, and the changes you see will occur until he reaches the age of maturity.
> Dogs neutered early do not have as pronounced secondary sex characteristics, are taller, and their coats have a different texture.
> The coat he HAD was produced earlier. The new one is growing in with his body the way it is after neutering.


Will he still fill out to look more mature? Or is this how he is going to stay forever looking like an11 month old puppy..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kiki18 said:


> But he this was way after he was neutered so how could it be effecting my him that’s what makes no sense or it’s just the summer coat


why are you asking questions if you already have the answer set in your mind? You asked a question. I answered it and now you want to argue with me. Don't respond. Don't quote me. they still haven't fixed my notifications so I'll know you responded to argue more. Your dog will have hair the rest of his life. It will be fine.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> why are you asking questions if you already have the answer set in your mind? You asked a question. I answered it and now you want to argue with me. Don't respond. Don't quote me. they still haven't fixed my notifications so I'll know you responded to argue more. Your dog will have hair the rest of his life. It will be fine.


I’m not arguing I was just wondering why would it be effecting him NOW and not back when he was 9 months.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Just want an honest answer will he fill out more or not I just would like to know the truth


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Kiki please try to get off of here for a while and do something else for gosh sake! The TRUTH is you'll have to wait and see what happens. Nobody has a crystal ball to see your dog in the future.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> Kiki please try to get off of here for a while and do something else for gosh sake! The TRUTH is you'll have to wait and see what happens. Nobody has a crystal ball to see your dog in the future.


Sorry.. I’ve never had a dog before so I think every new owner worries I’m sorry..


----------



## Bodhers (Dec 4, 2021)

Kiki18 said:


> View attachment 589279
> 
> Just want an honest answer will he fill out more or not I just would like to know the truth


He probably will fill out more as he gets closer to 2-3 yrs old. He's still very young and still have a lot of maturing to do.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Bodhers said:


> He probably will fill out more as he gets closer to 2-3 yrs old. He's still very young and still have a lot of maturing to do.


But he’s neutered… and I’m worried that he won’t fill out because he’s neutered I’ve heard they don’t fill out.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

And if he doesn’t?


----------



## Bodhers (Dec 4, 2021)

Kiki18 said:


> But he’s neutered… and I’m worried that he won’t fill out because he’s neutered I’ve heard they don’t fill out.


It really depends on the dog; every dog is different. The best thing to do is wait and see. From the pic you posted, his coat still looks plushy. Most likely, it'll be plushier during the wintertime again, especially if it gets really cold in your region, but we don't know that until it's time.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Have you asked your breeder? This is the person who should know what her pups turn out like.


----------



## SFury (7 mo ago)

Sunflowers said:


> And if he doesn’t?


That's the real question. Why the appearance is so important at this point, I just don't understand. I can't imagine having spent this much time and effort into one's dog, and even care about such a trivial matter. Especially for a companion dog. I can only see the appearance mattering more had the dog been purchased for competition.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

At least for my boy, coat length and thickness are determined heavily by how much time we spend out in the weather.

The seasons seem to have some natural effect on his coat.... even if we spend most of our time in a climate-controlled house at 68F in the winter and 76F in the summer.

The big difference seems to happen when we spend a couple of weeks of consecutive long periods outside each day. If we ease into it, Ole is completely content for an hour plus in -30F in the winter. He looks like a giant fluffball he will happily nap in a nice cubbyhole in a snowbank.

The same thing happens in summer, we can hang out all day in 90F plus temperatures as long as we both have access to plenty of water and shade. In spring as the temperatures start to warm up, Ole looks like he could be in a 1950s horror movie about radiation He molts his winter coat in big clumps so he looks all patchy. By July he looks downright skinny with his sleek coat.

The biggest thing, with both dogs and people, is to give ourselves time to adjust or climatize to the change in weather.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> And if he doesn’t?


Then using that an issue all babies grow up if they don’t that’s an issue all on it’s own..


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Saphire said:


> Have you asked your breeder? This is the person who should know what her pups turn out like.


I have but haven’t heard back


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

davewis said:


> At least for my boy, coat length and thickness are determined heavily by how much time we spend out in the weather.
> 
> The seasons seem to have some natural effect on his coat.... even if we spend most of our time in a climate-controlled house at 68F in the winter and 76F in the summer.
> 
> ...


True this is also his first adult coat in the summer, he still had his puppy coat last summer


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

SFury said:


> That's the real question. Why the appearance is so important at this point, I just don't understand. I can't imagine having spent this much time and effort into one's dog, and even care about such a trivial matter. Especially for a companion dog. I can only see the appearance mattering more had the dog been purchased for competition.


I don’t know I ask myself that a lot funny though I don’t care what I myself look like lol..


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Bodhers said:


> It really depends on the dog; every dog is different. The best thing to do is wait and see. From the pic you posted, his coat still looks plushy. Most likely, it'll be plushier during the wintertime again, especially if it gets really cold in your region, but we don't know that until it's time.


Yeah I’ll wait and see funny thing is he used to have undercoat when I tan my fingers through his fur now it’s just guard hairs and skin lol


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> And if he doesn’t?


Does that actually happen?


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Bodhers said:


> It really depends on the dog; every dog is different. The best thing to do is wait and see. From the pic you posted, his coat still looks plushy. Most likely, it'll be plushier during the wintertime again, especially if it gets really cold in your region, but we don't know that until it's time.


Very true just like people I mean myself I don’t look like an adult lol! But that might just be my genetics I’m very petite


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I get the OCD stuff playing a role for you here (not gonna pile on that, I totally get it!) so aren't going to give you a hard time about that.

If it helps, Rex is waaaaay more butch than Luc was (who may have not been 100% pure, to be fair) and Luc was neutered by 6-9 months at the latest as that's around when he was brought into the shelter. I don't know if that makes you feel better about how he'll mature into himself.

Even Agis - we adopted him at 13.5 weeks, based on the healing of the incision, he was neutered a few weeks before (should be criminal!) and while I think his head was small when he was younger he'll be three next month and his head is now relatively proportionate. So even if Rex was neutered relatively young, he'll still end up fine.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

jarn said:


> I get the OCD stuff playing a role for you here (not gonna pile on that, I totally get it!) so aren't going to give you a hard time about that.
> 
> If it helps, Rex is waaaaay more butch than Luc was (who may have not been 100% pure, to be fair) and Luc was neutered by 6-9 months at the latest as that's around when he was brought into the shelter. I don't know if that makes you feel better about how he'll mature into himself.
> 
> Even Agis - we adopted him at 13.5 weeks, based on the healing of the incision, he was neutered a few weeks before (should be criminal!) and while I think his head was small when he was younger he'll be three next month and his head is now relatively proportionate. So even if Rex was neutered relatively young, he'll still end up fine.


Oh okay.. so they do still fill out more? I mean Rex has definitely filled out some compared to when he was 7 6 months, he has a big body type not fat but just big like I don’t see a very pronounced tuck from the side but can see a waist from above.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Zeppelin turned 3 a few weeks ago and only in the last 4-5 months has he really “filled out”. He gets comments from family saying “he looks so good, he put on weight, he’s so solid,” etc etc. Late bloomer I guess, I thought he was gonna be my sweet little string bean forever!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Zeppy said:


> Zeppelin turned 3 a few weeks ago and only in the last 4-5 months has he really “filled out”. He gets comments from family saying “he looks so good, he put on weight, he’s so solid,” etc etc. Late bloomer I guess, I thought he was gonna be my sweet little string bean forever!


 Oh okay can you post pics of the change?


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Zeppy said:


> Zeppelin turned 3 a few weeks ago and only in the last 4-5 months has he really “filled out”. He gets comments from family saying “he looks so good, he put on weight, he’s so solid,” etc etc. Late bloomer I guess, I thought he was gonna be my sweet little string bean forever!


Like this? Top is now and bottom one was 7 months… I guess I’m worried because he was neutered he will go back to looking like he did at 7 months.. I know doesn’t make sense.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

He's sleek because its SUMMER, of course hes not as fluffy, what would be the practicality in that? Dogs don't go backwards.

Youre going around and around with these other users when they're giving you flat out answers. The simple thing is, he will continue to mature til 2-3 years of age, he will be undergoing changes, all dogs do it, neutered early or not, he's a normal dog and there's clearly nothing wrong with him. There's nothing wrong with his fur, his growth, his ears, his size, his shape, he's a young GSD, and a pretty one at that!

Stop. Worrying. Enjoy your dog, theyre with us for way too short of a period to revolve yourself around that stuff.

It seems this forum gets you snowballing with worry, perhaps seek help for your anxieties, or talk with your parents, it isn't healthy to think like this, and I mean that in the kindest way possible.


----------



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

I think your dogs coat looks pretty good at the moment I agree with everyone’s comments love your gsd is the main point I think everyone is making which I think is the best advice. We have a black female gsd approx. 14 months old now she is desexed but her coat is really fluffy even her tail but we live in Australia so maybe her coat will look different when she blows out her coat, but I would ask what are you feeding your gsd? We give our gsd protein every day, eggs, sardines, green mussels also she gets washed and sprayed in oatmeal shampoo and leave in conditioner so I think it’s a combination of diet and regular coat maintenance I’m pretty pedantic I groom her every Sunday she loses a garbage bag of fur. So we really do like her eating the best possible for health we really believe in that after speaking with professional German shepherd trainers in Australia.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Kiki18 said:


> Oh okay can you post pics of the change?


2020

























Now

































and that’s all I will post for you. Enjoy your dog, he is happy and completely fine


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I don’t understand the concern about his coat in summer months or all the concerns about his growth. If he lost all of his hair would you love him any less has become a reasonable question. He will continue to fill out till he is 3 years old and then you will need to make sure he stays at a healthy weight. Filling out is inevitable it comes with maturing which is also inevitable. His gentics plays the biggest role on how it all unfolds. To me his coat looks like it will become thicker each year during winter months. Then all that winter coat will shed out all over the house and you will be hoping for a not so thick coat. It seems with each passing year Max’s mane gets thicker and thicker and most prominent in winter months. His coat is super thick in the winter you can barely see his skin. The shedding is endless and this past summers it is still hard to see his skin. He is neutered.

My family had our female collie spayed at 6 months old and she also ate dog food purchased from the supermarket. She was purchased from a pet store- a puppy mill puppy. Vanessa filled out and her coat became thicker with each passing year. She lived to be 14+ , she did have collie eye in one eye but never had any health issues only went to the vet for well visits.
His coat looks beautiful, healthy and shiny. Your dog will be fighting the clock like everyone else whether neutered or intact, soon enough- it goes by so fast all of it, so enjoy every moment.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Kiki18 said:


> But he’s neutered… and I’m worried that he won’t fill out because he’s neutered I’ve heard they don’t fill out.


A millions dogs are neutered every year, they all fill out as they're supposed to and are just fine, their coats are just fine, they look just like.....dogs. 

STOP worrying, stop posting your worries on here, it just feeds the worry. Just enjoy your dog, you already know you worry too much, stop feeding it. jmo


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Gosh, I can only imagine life if you worry this way when you have kids.

I would find a way to address this.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Zeppy said:


> 2020
> View attachment 589295
> 
> View attachment 589297
> ...


What does filling out actually mean? I thought it was just their adult weight or fully grown.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Kiki18 said:


> What does filling out actually mean? I thought it was just their adult weight or fully grown.


You know how a man looks gangly at 12-15, then becomes wider in the waist, neck, and shoulders?
That’s filling out.
A young GSD is skinny. Then he becomes more adult looking.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> You know how a man looks gangly at 12-15, then becomes wider in the waist, neck, and shoulders?
> That’s filling out.
> A young GSD is skinny. Then he becomes more adult looking.


Oh but I heard neutering young stops that


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> You know how a man looks gangly at 12-15, then becomes wider in the waist, neck, and shoulders?
> That’s filling out.
> A young GSD is skinny. Then he becomes more adult looking.


Can’t really visualize that since I don’t live with any teen boys lol Rex is my first male pet always had female pets cats birds etc


----------



## Bodhers (Dec 4, 2021)

Kiki18 said:


> Can’t really visualize that since I don’t live with any teen boys lol Rex is my first male pet always had female pets cats birds etc


You don't need to live with a teen to know that; people start to get wider as they grow older because they start to gain muscles and fat (naturally).


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Kiki18 said:


> Can’t really visualize that since I don’t live with any teen boys lol Rex is my first male pet always had female pets cats birds etc


When you've been an adult for awhile even 18-20 year old boys will look prepubescent and 12...I swear I cannot age teenagers on the subway to save my life. I used to think 18 year old guys looked so grown up too, haha!


----------



## Bodhers (Dec 4, 2021)

Kiki18 said:


> Oh but I heard neutering young stops that


Neutering does not stop a dog from filling out. I neutered my previous GSD mix before he was even 1 year old and he still filled out. He passed away after 15 years.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Kiki18 said:


> Oh but I heard neutering young stops that


Neutering doesn't completely stop him from filling out, thats not how that works, he is still growing older. He'll probably be a bit lankier/taller, but he will still fill out!!!

You don't have to live with boys to know that, female dogs do it too. Like humans, theyre lanky and a little awkward when theyre young, and then mature and grow wider/more solid, he will too.

Besides, if he didn't, would you not want him anymore? why are you so worried?🤦🏼‍♀️


----------



## Bodhers (Dec 4, 2021)

I agree with the others. Don't worry too much about it. I used to worry about my dog's ears not standing straight when he was about 8 months. He's 16 months now and his ears are still not straight, but who cares? To me, he is the cutest dog in the world! If his ears doesn't bother him, why should it bother me? I loved his plushy coat in the winter, but if he doesn't ever get that plushy again, I won't care! He's happy and healthy. That's all that matters.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He will fill out, just not as much as he would have, had he been left intact.

At this point, he will be what he will be, and no amount of hand-wringing will do a thing but cause you to stress.
I’ve honestly exhausted my replies to this topic.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Bodhers said:


> I agree with the others. Don't worry too much about it. I used to worry about my dog's ears not standing straight when he was about 8 months. He's 16 months now and his ears are still not straight, but who cares? To me, he is the cutest dog in the world! If his ears doesn't bother him, why should it bother me? I loved his plushy coat in the winter, but if he doesn't ever get that plushy again, I won't care! He's happy and healthy. That's all that matters.


Oh I used to be worried about ears too.. yup as long as they are healthy and happy that’s what matters


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Bodhers said:


> You don't need to live with a teen to know that; people start to get wider as they grow older because they start to gain muscles and fat (naturally).


Not me lol I’m 18 and still skinny but that’s my genetics, although my mom told me at 25 I’ll look more mature I doubt it though lol


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> He will fill out, just not as much as he would have, had he been left intact.
> 
> At this point, he will be what he will be, and no amount of hand-wringing will do a thing but cause you to stress.
> I’ve honestly exhausted my replies to this topic.


Okay good to know


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> He will fill out, just not as much as he would have, had he been left intact.
> 
> At this point, he will be what he will be, and no amount of hand-wringing will do a thing but cause you to stress.
> I’ve honestly exhausted my replies to this topic.


I’m sorry..


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

peachygeorgia said:


> Neutering doesn't completely stop him from filling out, thats not how that works, he is still growing older. He'll probably be a bit lankier/taller, but he will still fill out!!!
> 
> You don't have to live with boys to know that, female dogs do it too. Like humans, theyre lanky and a little awkward when theyre young, and then mature and grow wider/more solid, he will too.
> 
> Besides, if he didn't, would you not want him anymore? why are you so worried?🤦🏼‍♀️


No I just don’t like having no control spoke to my therapist about this etc.. and of course I’ll keep him no matter what.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I am pretty sure nobody here thinks you don't love Rex or that you won't keep him. 

My OCD is a lot of rumination and heavy planning ahead (at least, a former therapist told me my obsessive need to map out plans was part of my OCD; I do have a more formal diagnosis as well). I can see where your mind is looping you around this, even if it isn't productive, based on my own experiences. But you know that. I'm glad you're talking to your tdoc about it.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Kiki18 said:


> No I just don’t like having no control spoke to my therapist about this etc.. and of course I’ll keep him no matter what.


Well, im glad you spoke to someone about it! id take a break off here, it seems like you need to take your own mental health into consideration and I dont think this forum does you any favors, im sorry you feel this way


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

If I thought neutering would slow down growth/height/filling out, I would have had Rogan altered months ago and saved on dog food too


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

peachygeorgia said:


> Well, im glad you spoke to someone about it! id take a break off here, it seems like you need to take your own mental health into consideration and I dont think this forum does you any favors, im sorry you feel this way


It’s alright it’s no one’s fault yeah your right I’ll be taking yet another break as this has gone to far… take care everyone I’ll be back again once everything is going better..


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Take care of yourself and that beautiful dog.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Pawsed said:


> Take care of yourself and that beautiful dog.


Thank you I will take care


----------



## Maxine222 (May 25, 2020)

Awwwww!!!! That handsome GSD looks exactly like my Stellluna, I lost her years back. She was german/Czech. heritage. UNBELIEVABLE sweet loving, especially with babies. Ok Your dog looks fine. That'd what Stella always looked like. She did have a plush coat. No longer than your guy.
Good luck and enjoy him.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Maxine222 said:


> Awwwww!!!! That handsome GSD looks exactly like my Stellluna, I lost her years back. She was german/Czech. heritage. UNBELIEVABLE sweet loving, especially with babies. Ok Your dog looks fine. That'd what Stella always looked like. She did have a plush coat. No longer than your guy.
> Good luck and enjoy him.


Thank you! Aww I would love to see a picture of her!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I haven't waded in beyond post 40 so maybe this was already said:
Spaying affects the coat of female dogs, changes their shed pattern - but I haven't seen thinning - more along the line of more undercoat . 
One duo developed an overload of mites (all dogs have a mite load). After being treated for mites, their coats became very thick.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

middleofnowhere said:


> I haven't waded in beyond post 40 so maybe this was already said:
> Spaying affects the coat of female dogs, changes their shed pattern - but I haven't seen thinning - more along the line of more undercoat .
> One duo developed an overload of mites (all dogs have a mite load). After being treated for mites, their coats became very thick.


Yeah he’s a male but has his summer coat


----------



## Axel1 (Oct 28, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> You'll have to wait and see. I know of two dogs that neutering did cause a less plush coat.


If he is not scratching,or has bald spots he should be ok.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Axel1 said:


> If he is not scratching,or has bald spots he should be ok.


Nope no bald spots scratching yes but he has collars on shedding etc


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> Because he will be growing until 18 months.
> But his hormones were removed before puberty, so his growth is different, and the changes you see will occur until he reaches the age of maturity.
> Dogs neutered early do not have as pronounced secondary sex characteristics, are taller, and their coats have a different texture.
> The coat he HAD was produced earlier. The new one is growing in with his body the way it is after neutering.


Does that mean he’s going to change his bone structure? Lighter bone shorter hair more mal like? That’s what I’m worried about because that’s not in his genes..


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Kiki18 said:


> Does that mean he’s going to change his bone structure? Lighter bone shorter hair more mal like? That’s what I’m worried about because that’s not in his genes..


The dog is who he is and will be who he will be.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> The dog is who he is and will be who he will be.


Okay


----------

